# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Been messed up like this for a while.

## dkm1129

Hi all. This is the first time I'm posting on a forum like this, I've had issues in the past but always pinned it on other people either being crazy or not understanding me. I can't say I know the kind of issues I have because I've never been to a therapist nor have I spoken about it with my parents, so please bare with me. 

I'm currently 22 years old, I was a bit of an out cast in school (got bullied quite alot, never really knew why) until I finally made some good friends in the later years of high school and everything seemed OK, it was in university where I feel my issues really started, my girlfriend at the time broke up with me and I was failing my classes so I dropped out telling everyone that what I was doing was "too hard" and "wasn't for me" and I enrolled in another college and met my current girlfriend, as far as I'm concerned, if it wasn't for her I would have been shut in my room the entire of the 3 years and never bothered to open a book to study to get my diploma. After that though it hasn't gotten very good. I left my first job because I couldn't handle the stress and every little thing scared me I remember how I used to tell myself to calm down every time I had to drive to another customer or how I used to be freak out on the phone to the office if a customer was giving me a hard time, once I had left I told people that the " job wasn't for me " or "the job was too hectic and not what I wanted to do" and started working for my father. Very recently though I ended leaving another job that I had taken because the stress was getting to me I could feel my breathing get shallow and my mind started racing thinking if I'm doing things right or hoping that I'm not doing anything wrong, anyway I finally couldn't take it so I left. Currently I'm on bed rest because I had to have an operation done and my girlfriend and I recently had an argument which I now take 100% responsibility for, like all the other times my girlfriend and I had arguments, my head good heavy and felt like there was alot of stress, I couldn't process my thoughts fast enough nor what was coming out of my mouth make any sense to the situation, I couldn't breathe properly and I just wanted to stop feeling this way. I'm posting all this because I'm hoping I can find help here. I humbly apologize if I'm posting in the wrong place and thank you for the time taken in reading this post.

----------


## Chantellabella

Hi. Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you're going through so much struggling. Many of us have been there and understand how hard working a job can be. I have to convince myself to breathe and go into my building every day. 

It sounds like the anxiety is affecting your career and relationships. Are you able to afford a therapist? We can certainly give you support here because we struggle with the same feelings. But if you have so much anxiety that it's stopping you from doing things, maybe a therapist can help you work things through. Unfortunately we can't give you a diagnosis and many people here take medication to help ease their symptoms. 

Maybe your parents can help you find some help. I know you said you haven't told them, but they may be helpful. I don't know your situation, so I can't give you any advice on talking to them because I don't know what type of relationship you guys have.

Anyway, you will definitely find support here. Welcome again.

----------


## dkm1129

Hi thank you for the kind words. If anything I'm glad that I'm not the only one going through this kind of stuff, I'm glad to know I'm not crazy(lol). I would love to have a few therapist sessions, and I have checked around my area but they are few and far between, its not about whether I can afford them its just that whenever I attempt to reach out to my parents and tell them whats going on with me they tend to say I'm overreacting to things give me a pat on the back and send me on my way as if nothing is wrong. My girlfriend has  recommended that I see a therapist (mainly because I'm explaining what's going on in my head instead of behaving irrationally). 

I can understand that you'll probably need alot of insight to give me more advice but at this time what I'd love is a way to stop freaking out so much. What I would like is some coping mechanisms to help take care of the anxiety so I can seek help on my own afterwards.

----------

